# How does this go back in? B&S 17.5hp



## Robby368 (Jun 10, 2009)

When I pulled the crankcase, the oil slinger kinda just fell off so I didn't get a chance to see exactly how it came off. This is a Briggs and Stratton 17.5 HP riding mower engine model 31C707 Type 0154E1. It has a bracket that sits on the tip of the camshaft, and has some sort of little flap type mechanism that seems to set on the engine choke rod. If anyone has any clues it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum :wave:

No real help here, but the slinger is also the governor. Try pushing up on the shaft and then see if there is a hole that the shaft will now match up.

BG


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

Robby368 said:


> When I pulled the crankcase, the oil slinger kinda just fell off so I didn't get a chance to see exactly how it came off. This is a Briggs and Stratton 17.5 HP riding mower engine model 31C707 Type 0154E1. It has a bracket that sits on the tip of the camshaft, and has some sort of little flap type mechanism that seems to set on the engine choke rod. If anyone has any clues it would be greatly appreciated!


Just like you have it positioned, (the hole in the arm goes over the cam shaft) except it needs to line up with the lever just to the left of the governor/oil slinger, when installing the sump I use a small screwdriver to line up the teeth. There's webbing in the sump that holds it in position.


----------

